# PPI Exam Cafe Problems



## mull982 (Sep 21, 2010)

Has anyone here used PPI's Exam Cafe problems for studying for the electrical power exam. I was thinking about signing up for the 30-Day option to practice some additional problems in preperation for the power exam but wanted to hear if others found this beneficial?


----------



## LMAO (Sep 21, 2010)

mull982 said:


> Has anyone here used PPI's Exam Cafe problems for studying for the electrical power exam. I was thinking about signing up for the 30-Day option to practice some additional problems in preperation for the power exam but wanted to hear if others found this beneficial?


I was thinking of doing the same thing; but honestly, I don't think it is worth the money and time.

Has anyone tried this?


----------



## eedave (Sep 21, 2010)

LMAO said:


> mull982 said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone here used PPI's Exam Cafe problems for studying for the electrical power exam. I was thinking about signing up for the 30-Day option to practice some additional problems in preperation for the power exam but wanted to hear if others found this beneficial?
> ...


I am with the two of you. I found the Exam Cafe useful for the FE, but the non-quantitative questions for the PE do not seem worth the time.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Sep 21, 2010)

I looked into it back when I was studying for the exam and came to the same conclusion. It just was not worth the money to me.


----------



## patelpe (Sep 22, 2010)

same conclusion. I registered for a month and didn't find any helpful material.


----------



## Mihai (Mar 16, 2011)

PPI Exam Cafe - not worth the time &amp; money.


----------



## Crazydock (Mar 17, 2011)

The PPI Exam cafe Problems is not worthed at all. I am really disappointed because I expected some useful information and problems.


----------

